# Timing Advance Resistor



## 1ALTIMA4TARIO (Sep 27, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with this? Good or bad?
Especially if you did it to your Nissan Altima.

Let me know, before I [email protected] mine up. Talk to me...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I have never seen this and personally would not use it. I had a Nissan tech use the Consult II to advance mine.


----------



## Chokeu (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah I saw them too for sale on eBay starting at $4 up to $20. I'm not sure what this mod does or if it's safe. Anyone have one in their car?? Unless I see a crap load of people using it, I personally wouldn't do it, just my opinion.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Just go to the dealer.

Quality, reliability, and customer satisfaction!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> Just go to the dealer.
> 
> Quality, reliability, and customer satisfaction!


customer satisfaction from Nissan? You high? The department you call is actually Customer NoService.


----------

